# Netbook Display teilweise defekt?



## Behnke (15. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Netbook ASUS EeePC 1101HA fängt seit neustem an auf dem linken drittel des Bildschirms zu flackern.
Es kam einmal plötzlich und seitdem kommt es jetzt häufiger.
Ist das Display kaputt oder das Ansteuerungskabel oder was meint ihr?
War schon im Netz nach ersatzteilen am suchen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Kommt das auch vor, wenn Du nur im BIOS bist? Klingt allerdings nach irgendeinem Wackkelkontakt oder sich langsam verabschiedender Hintergrundlampe...


----------



## Cuddleman (16. September 2011)

Es wären zwei Möglichkeiten.

Die Erste, ist ein defekt der LCD-Gruppenansteuerung an der Panelanbindung, bzw. ein Kabelbruch im Displayscharnierbereich.

Der Zweite, wäre eventuell der Ausfall einer CFL-Röhre, bzw. ein defekt deren Ansteuerelektronik.
Bei LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist das auf die LED-Gruppe für diesen Bereich anzuwenden.

Ein kompletter Displayaustausch ist wohl nötig.


----------



## Behnke (16. September 2011)

Ein kompletter Displayaustausch würde das Problem also beheben?
Das beinhaltet alle Diagnosen? Habe schon viel an Computern geschraubt aber noch nie an einem Netbook.

Habe welche bei ebay gefunden:
11,6" Notebook Display für Asus Eee PC 1101 HA | eBay

Ich denke das auseinanderschrauben würde ich hinbekommen.

EDIT: Ich wollte euch das gerade mal als Video aufnehmen. Aber jetzt spinnt er einfach nicht mehr rum! Das ist doch komisch? Was ist das bitte?


----------



## Behnke (16. September 2011)

Bump: Hier das Video!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hyYgIqpn8PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sorry für den blöden Sound, hab einfach irgendwas bei Youtube drüber gezogen.

Hier noch eine genauere Fehleranalyse:

Er fängt einfach irgendwann damit an und es wird immer schlimmer!
Das im Video geht noch. Irgendwann kann man nichts mehr erkennen.
Der Fehler verschwindet bis jetzt direkt nach einem Neustart.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Also, wenn es nach nem Neustart verschwindet, kann es auch zB was mit Hitze sein ^^ Wie gesagt: ist es denn auch im BIOS schon so, wenn Du dort länger verweilst? Wenn nein, dann könnte man es vlt durch ne win-Neuinstall regeln.


----------



## Joel-92 (16. September 2011)

Also ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal mit einem LG 19" Monitor. Da ging immer wieder die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kurz komplett aus.
Der Bildschirm war ca. 3 Jahre alt. Da die Garantie schon abgelaufen war lohnte es sich nicht, das Gerät reparieren zu lassen.


----------

